# Lucy/Brandy Updates



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Decided to make updates on the beautiful Lucy (if you don't know who I'm talking about, look at my post called crazy mare)  Brandy will also be involved, lol.
Lucy:
Wow, Lucy was a beast tonight! We lounged all day. We also found out today that she IS dog agressive..wow she just exploded when Aggie walked in! I was shocked! Fawn thinks she may have been attacked by dogs, but like I said before, we know nothing about her. Anyways, all it took was disciplining once and she's fine with dogs now. She also wants to be dominate mare, and she will follow that other horse like "Ohh I wanna be friends!" *nose touch* "I LIED!" Then she paws the ground and freaks! Anyways, I don't mean to sound full of myself here...Buuutt I made Lucy do things mom couldn't..I'm so excited! ;D I can control miss Goliath over there, but I can't control my moody bareley 15HH mare! Weird...anyways, we (along with most people at the barn) think she is a TB x Appy cross, but again, we know nothing. She is anxious around other horses, but were working on that. Didn't ride her tonight, too much going on, but yea still fun. Anyways, I was thinking about nicknaming her either Beast or Goliath...now keep in mind, she *might* be taller than Iger...and he's 17HH. Also, mom thinks green isn't her color! She lies! Haha, but really green looks awesome on her, I don't know what moms talking about. I think Lucy might have the bloody shoulder mark, but I don't know, it could just be her spots. She's fleabitten but has this huge darker group of spots on her shoulder, and the cutest brown star on her forehead! She has two cowlicks on her face and striped hooves. She is just too adorable! Anyways, I'll upload pictures of her possible bloody shoulder later...like tomorrow when we go (if I remember). Also, me and mom think she may have been abused  Well, by the way she acts. Also, her stallmate Jay seems to like her, so it looks like little miss Lucy has a boyfriend ;D She's never gonna live that down...It was so cute! They were nuzzling and Jay was resting his head on her back while she ate  Ahhh it was too adorable! 


Brandy:
Wow. Brandy was horrible tonight! She was biting and when I smacked her, she threw a tantrum! Ugh! That mare!!! Then when I finally got on her, she was crow hopping, bucking, and rearing (although it feels fun to rear...bad behavior!) So I just walked around (after a smackdown) and ended on a good note. Man, tomorrow we are having a real beatdown!
Welp....thats all...sooo...bye. I'll probably do 2 updates on friday because I don't know if I'll be on the computer on thursday.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh and here are some pics! 
My fave one 








Her being a poser








Whats going on over there?


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Not going to do an update tonight, too lazy  I'll do two of them tomorrow  Here's some pictures from our ride!
Lucy headshots
















Aaannnd riding! Now do you see why I feel so tiny compared to her? Also, please do not comment on my horrible posture! Not asking for any critique 
































And now mom's riding! You can sooo see the TB in her!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

And of course, Brandy wanted some pics too!
I could swear I took more pictures of her...hmm, all well!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, haven't kept you guys updated at all, have I? Lol. Well, Lucy is possibly going to her new home, so that makes me happy  She needs to be with someone she can trust, and she will not work if you have a whip. I'm hoping this new home is a good fit for her  Brandy's been pretty good, we are getting over her competitive-ness...but yea thats about it!


----------

